# Liked to nearly killed me



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I got to the mech room and started to organize the things I needed to do. Laying out and what not ,shortly afterward I started to get overwhelmed , couldn't focus . Walked around and couldn't find the motivation .  Then I found it !


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wholly Crapz!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad you got your groove back.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. Looks like the PVC was never even primed, not to mention solvent-welded....:blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wow man. so the fumes really affected you?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad yur ok! Good thing it affected you enough to notice


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> I got to the mech room and started to organize the things I needed to do. Laying out and what not ,shortly afterward I started to get overwhelmed , couldn't focus . Walked around and couldn't find the motivation .  Then I found it !


*
Mechanical room? Are those intake and exhaust from IE: a water heater?

Are not they supposed to be pressure [not DWV fittings?? 
*


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Mechanical room? Are those intake and exhaust from IE: a water heater? Are not they supposed to be pressure [not DWV fittings??


DWV fittings are approved

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn.. Thats a HTP elite volume water heater right..? Those things can pump out some heavy carbon monoxide during high fire.. Glad you found it and didnt pass out..

All states need carbon monoxide dectectors installed within mechanical room wired to shut down the boiler if any spillage is detected.., As far as i know Mass. is the only state requiring this on new boiler installs..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> Damn.. Thats a HTP elite volume water heater right..? Those things can pump out some heavy carbon monoxide during high fire.. Glad you found it and didnt pass out.. All states need carbon monoxide dectectors installed within mechanical room wired to shut down the boiler if any spillage is detected.., As far as i know Mass. is the only state requiring this on new boiler installs..


 Partly correct, the only time that our code requires CO detector is side wall vented equipment installed under 7', at that point 1 hard wired CO install at the level of the equipment, all other levels plus bedroom vicinity require CO det. The Co det is not required to shut down the equipment ( although great idea) . We our adopting a new gas code on December 5th that will have some changes that may address some of theses requirements , also the sidewall vented equipment requires a gas sign stating " gas vent directly below keep clear all obstructions installed at 8' above the termination.we also have a state law called Nicole's law that requires CO det installed in all residential applications. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

HTP, fine Ma product

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Partly correct, the only time that our code requires CO detector is side wall vented equipment installed under 7', at that point 1 hard wired CO install at the level of the equipment, all other levels plus bedroom vicinity require CO det. The Co det is not required to shut down the equipment ( although great idea) . We our adopting a new gas code on December 5th that will have some changes that may address some of theses requirements , also the sidewall vented equipment requires a gas sign stating " gas vent directly below keep clear all obstructions installed at 8' above the termination.we also have a state law called Nicole's law that requires CO det installed in all residential applications. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


The type i have been using when it detects carbon monoxide it activates a relay that i have wired to the incoming power to boiler shutting it off.. I've used two types of these safeties one made by kidde and the other by honeywell.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> The type i have been using when it detects carbon monoxide it activates a relay that i have wired to the incoming power to boiler shutting it off.. I've used two types of these safeties one made by kidde and the other by honeywell.


I like it!!!!! We use something similar on hood systems with a seliniod valve .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> HTP, fine Ma product
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Hmmm, so would you wire the det to a NC relay? Interesting idea


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Tankless said:


> Hmmm, so would you wire the det to a NC relay? Interesting idea


Sorry to butt in, why add a relay? Shouldn't any safety device be in series?
Personally I would splice a CO detector (N/C) inline with all the rest, ie flame roll out (24v) or door switch (120v).


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Hmmm, so would you wire the det to a NC relay? Interesting idea


Exactly.. http://www.kidde.com/home-safety/en.../safety-accessories/auxiliary-devices/co120x/


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

BC73RS said:


> Sorry to butt in, why add a relay? Shouldn't any safety device be in series?
> Personally I would splice a CO detector (N/C) inline with all the rest, ie flame roll out (24v) or door switch (120v).


 You could wire it either way. NC relay through the safety string..or like i prefer just break the incoming power circuit.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

All good ideas. That could have had lethal consequences. There should be some form of a break if CO is detected, whether it be from heat or water heater. I had a situation where in a dark basement found a flue pipe to an atmospheric water heater laying on the floor. One of the kids bedroom was adjacent. I asked if the kid had cold like symptoms, they said yes. I told them get him to a doc asap. Later found out he had CO poisoning. Amazing how some customers treat us like we are ass crack showing morons !!!


----------

